# skinning knife suggestions



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

After skinning my deer and with a couple more hunts coming up, i realize i need a new skinning knife. Looking for a fixed blade, preferable less than 5". holds an edge most importantly. anyone have a suggestion for under $50?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Pretty much opposite of what your looking for but I've yet to see anything work better than a havalon. I've never used them but I hear the outdoor edge series is good and it's a similar product.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hunting *Knives*.. - Utah Wildlife Network Here is an old thread on hunting and skinning knives. Go with what Packout says in the second post.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The big thing is that you want a knife that you can keep sharp while skinning. If you don't have a knife that you can do this with then one of the razor blade knifes will work quite fine. I personally don't like them and will keep a second knife with me at all times for the skinning process. 

Heck I usually have at least 3 or 4 razor sharp knifes with me at all times when hunting. Most are lockable folders and I will change them out as they get dull and then resharpen them once I get back home.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod..._campaign=CI&gclid=CMLS5sDNg9ACFZaMaQodLHsGFg

This is what I have - an Outdoor Edge Swing Blade.

One of the blades is for cutting and the other is for skinning.

This also works as my fixed blade self defense knife together with my 45ACP.

$49.99


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Take a look at the Buck Packlite Skinner--it's very light, fixed blade, has a drop point, and is well within your price range. My wife got me one a couple of years ago. It's worked well for me so far.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not sure the model name but the old timer blade that is about a 3 1/2" triangle fixed blade is my favorite. Great ballance, holds an edge pretty good, and is only about $20 regular price ($10 on sale sometimes) so you can afford 2 or 3.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My sheep guide uses the Havalon Piranta for skinning everything, even elk.

Seems like I use something different every time. 

.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> My sheep guide uses the Havalon Piranta for skinning everything, even elk.
> 
> Seems like I use something different every time.
> 
> ...


I use the havalon piranta for everything as well. I've completely quartered and skinned quite a few elk including a bull and quite a few deer as well. I can usually get through a whole deer on 1-3 blades and elk 2-4. They are very compact and light


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> My sheep guide uses the Havalon Piranta for skinning everything, even elk.
> 
> Seems like I use something different every time.
> 
> .


And here you wonder why you didn't get a ram. Your guide was skinning elk out while you were sheep hunting. -O,-


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

brendo said:


> I use the havalon piranta for everything as well. I've completely quartered and skinned quite a few elk including a bull and quite a few deer as well. I can usually get through a whole deer on 1-3 blades and elk 2-4. They are very compact and light


I manage to do the same thing with just touching up my folder or fixed blade knife.

It comes down to the fact that if you know how to sharpen a knife and keep it sharp then a fixed blade or folder will work quite well. If you don't know how to keep a knife sharp or just don't want to go to the trouble of keeping it sharp then a disposal blade one will work better for you.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I love my havalon for another reason not yet mentioned. Weight. 
If I'm only doing an overnight or a day trip I'll often carry one of my nicer hunting knives but I always carry my havalon. 
Longer excursions and in the backcountry I'll carry a razor sharp spring assisted knife as a backup. But the havalon has become my go to. 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I use Victorinox pairing knives. They are flexible, hold an edge well and are easy to sharpen. Just this year, I have used the same knife to debone/cape/skin/quarter 2 mature bulls, one antelope, 6 mature deer. I think I have used the same knife for 4 years (which would be 8-10 elk, 12-15 deer, a moose and 6-8 antelope).

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/vic...ogleShopping&gclid=CMS2tbG6iNACFQ-DaQodwVMLIA

I also use this sharpener--

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/.../Diamond-Sharpeners/prod99999030818/cat100813

My opinion is just my opinion and I doubt it will sway anyone who already uses razor knives. No doubt razor type knives are sharp and cut fast. The problem with them is they are too sharp and cut too easily and they are too fragile. This year alone, I have had 5 guys in my shop in heavy bandages or splints due to having cut themselves with razor type knives. 3 went to the Dr and 2 had to go to the emergency room. One will take surgery to repair cut ligaments/tendon. I don't ask everyone who comes in if they cut themselves with razor knives.
I have also seen far too many capes ruined or degraded by razor knives cutting holes or hair. And why do so many people leave the broken/dull blades on the mtn? Just be careful out there with whatever you use.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Riv...038829&sr=8-1&keywords=crkt+ken+onion+skinner This is the one I have used for the last few seasons, and absolutely love it.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Packout said:


> I use Victorinox pairing knives. They are flexible, hold an edge well and are easy to sharpen. Just this year, I have used the same knife to debone/cape/skin/quarter 2 mature bulls, one antelope, 6 mature deer. I think I have used the same knife for 4 years (which would be 8-10 elk, 12-15 deer, a moose and 6-8 antelope).
> 
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/vic...ogleShopping&gclid=CMS2tbG6iNACFQ-DaQodwVMLIA
> 
> ...


Weren't you using that Victorinox to cut the Ivories out of my bull for me also? Looks familiar.... I might have to try that out. Very affordable.

I use a havalon piranta as my go to knife for skinning and gutting. It wasn't quite sturdy enough to quarter my bull so I was glad I brought my 25 year old Schrade with me for the heavy work.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> I use Victorinox pairing knives. They are flexible, hold an edge well and are easy to sharpen. Just this year, I have used the same knife to debone/cape/skin/quarter 2 mature bulls, one antelope, 6 mature deer. I think I have used the same knife for 4 years (which would be 8-10 elk, 12-15 deer, a moose and 6-8 antelope).
> 
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/vic...ogleShopping&gclid=CMS2tbG6iNACFQ-DaQodwVMLIA
> 
> ...


Based on what I've read on the UWN, especially from Packout, I bought a handful of Victorinox 3 1/4" paring knives this summer. Got them on Amazon at a great price. Even got a nice Cordura sheath.

Let me tell ya these knives are sharp! Monday I field dressed 3 antelope with one Victorinox paring knife and then used the same knife to skin them.

If you're going to use the Havalon razor knife I recommend the heavier XT blades.

.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have two knives that were given to me when I was a teenager. One is a Browning 111 Cocobolo folding knife and the other a Schrade Old Timer (7 model, maybe?) folding knife. Coupled with a Gatco sharpening system (which admittedly has it's pros and cons) I've field dressed, skinned, quartered, butchered every game animal I've ever taken. 

My first experience with a disposable scalpel blade was this year, I used a buddy's Outdoor Edge scalpel knife to skin the head of my buck this year to prep it for boiling. There were some tight and delicate places there around the antler bases and parts of the face where the scalpel blade definitely came in handy... but I think if I had a scalpel blade of my own that would probably be about the only time I would use it.

I absolutely agree with Critter... if you can sharpen a knife (and keep it sharp) then any will work but if you don't want to learn that craft then a disposable scalpel blade will probably work best for you (just dispose of the blades properly).


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

My dad and I both have Sharp Fingers by Old Timer. They have some years on them and work great! Won't trade them for anything newer and supposedly better. Perfect fit to my hand and the blade curve is perfect as well...


----------

